# Smoked apples



## 0331grunt (Dec 1, 2010)

Sooo....  Since I got my MES I have been experimenting with things.  Wife thinks I am crazy, but hey, it's fun! 

I did this just to try.

2 medium apples, cored and halved

sprinkled with cinnamon and light brown sugar

175* for 2 hours with apple/maple chips.

I think next time I might peel the apples, but I like the smoky taste of the skins.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 1, 2010)

Semper Fi Marine, that looks good


----------



## wingman (Dec 1, 2010)

I have smoked apple chunks with cinimon and sugar for pastry filling but I have not done apple in halves. This really looks good! I will have to try it. Thanks...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2010)

Now your apples look awesome and I know that they tasted good too.


----------



## dave54 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try them with Ice cream


----------

